# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Dezembro 2015



## Gilmet (1 Dez 2015 às 03:21)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Z13 (1 Dez 2015 às 10:50)

Bom dia, o inverno climatológico começou com uma bela geada por Bragança, uma vez mais com a colaboração da neblina que cobria toda a cidade e manteve a humidade relativa do ar em *98%*.

A mínima na minha estação ficou em *-4,2ºC.*


----------



## Z13 (1 Dez 2015 às 10:57)

Na estação do IPMA a mínima foi semelhante. Destaque para a Pressão Atmosférica! Potente!


----------



## StormRic (1 Dez 2015 às 11:15)

Criei um tópico para centralização de dados relativos a precipitação, para o qual peço a atenção dos membros que tenham estação meteorológica e em geral para todos:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...tacao-das-estacoes-dos-membros-do-forum.8525/

Agradeço desde já toda a colaboração que puderem dar.


----------



## panda (1 Dez 2015 às 12:46)

Boas 
Céu parcialmente nublado, temperatura atual 10.1ºC e 62%Hr
Mínima desta madrugada 0.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Dez 2015 às 13:51)

Boa tarde .

Começa o mês quente e seco ,hoje algumas nuvens altas a servir de peneira ao sol ,com 14.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Norther (1 Dez 2015 às 14:53)

Neste momento registo 15.6ºC, 36% HR, vento fraco de NE 
A mínima desta noite 2.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Dez 2015 às 15:28)

Boas...mais nublado e vento fraco,com 14.0ºC...e está na hora da rega .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Dez 2015 às 16:52)

Boas...mais um final de tarde com tudo calmo ,meio nublado ,com 13.0ºC e 52%HR.


----------



## Dan (1 Dez 2015 às 17:37)

Hoje registei o dia mais fresco da temporada, por aqui. 

Extremos: -3,2ºC / 7,5ºC

Por agora 7ºC e algumas nuvens. Está a descer a um ritmo mais lento que ontem.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Dez 2015 às 20:01)

Boas...tudo calmo ,hoje temos o cobertor a tapar o frio ...céu nublado,só 12.5ºC...já nem faz frio .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Dez 2015 às 21:21)

Boas...nada se mexe ,nem a temperatura se mexe ,só 12.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.2ºC / 14.3ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Dez 2015 às 21:40)

Boa noite.

O dia começou e permaneceu com céu geralmente nublado por nuvens altas e médias. O vento foi  fraco e havia menos geada comparativamente à manhã de ontem.

Temperaturas *mínimas registadas hoje*:

Mínimas do rs de rolo:
Sensor La Crosse:* 0.5ºC (até às 7h:48m)*
Sonda Auriol p/auto 1:* 1.6ºC*
Sonda Auriol(nova):* 1.3ºC*

Mínima externa ao rs de rolo:
Sonda Auriol p/auto 2:* 1.0ºC *

Mínima Estação Molelos/Keipha (http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUDI3#history) :*0.8ºC*

*Atualmente céu muito nublado e vento fraco*. Note-se que a temperatura acusada pelos sensores La Crosse é igual evidenciado a ausência de arrefecimento radiativo.
*
Temperaturas atuais:
Dentro do RS de rolo* - Sensor La Crosse WS 9251(mais recente) : *10.2ºC
Fora do RS de rolo* - Sensor La Crosse WS 9135 (mais velho): *10.2ºC
Estação Molelos/Keipha - 10.2ºC
*


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Dez 2015 às 21:49)

Esta manhã pelas 10h:20m, o cenário para N/NO era de virgas, infelizmente só tinha o telemóvel comigo, tomei por isso a liberdade de contrastar mais as fotos, mas mesmo assim não está grande coisa:


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Dez 2015 às 22:01)

boas

dia de sol, com uma manha fria, de tarde a foi bem melhor. não houve vento.
Houve geada mas não sei se foi muita pois o meu carrito fica na garagem  e sai as 6h ainda de noite. 
Em Nelas estavam 1ºC as 6.30h

Actualmente com o céu muito nublado e sem vento sigo com 11.1ºC

extremos: 3.6ºC mínima  \  14.5ºC máxima


----------



## panda (1 Dez 2015 às 22:49)

Noite com temperatura mais elevada comparada com a de ontem
Temperatura atual 9.9ºC e 66%Hr

Dados de hoje  0.8ºC / 13.9ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Dez 2015 às 22:52)

Chuva fraca, 9.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Dez 2015 às 10:45)

Bom dia .

Meio nublado e abafado...hoje sente-se o ar quente a passar ,pelo menos andamos mais leves ,com 13.9ºC e 61%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Dez 2015 às 11:53)

Boas .

Já passou a limpo ...com 15.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Dez 2015 às 13:14)

Boas ...muito sol e quente...parece verão...ao sol ,com 16.4ºC.


----------



## panda (2 Dez 2015 às 13:15)

Boas
Céu limpo
Temperatura atual 13.8ºC e 74%Hr


----------



## StormRic (2 Dez 2015 às 15:35)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Esta manhã pelas 10h:20m, o cenário para N/NO era de virgas



 que belas virgas, até parece haver algumas formações semelhantes a mammatus. Boas fotos, foram bem "puxadas" do telemóvel .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Dez 2015 às 18:36)

Boas...tarde quentinha,mais um final tarde com tudo calmo...nada se mexe ,com 12.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Dez 2015 às 20:25)

Boas...temperatura muita fraca a descer ,só 11.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Dez 2015 às 21:23)

Boas...noite bastante húmida...com 10,5ºC e 89%HR.


----------



## panda (2 Dez 2015 às 23:43)

Noite muito húmida 
Temperatura atual 7.8ºC e 94%Hr

Dados de hoje  7.1ºC / 16.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Dez 2015 às 00:02)

Boas...com 11.0ºC e 88%HR.

Dados de hoje 8.7ºC / 16.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Dez 2015 às 13:22)

Bom dia .

Verão total ,vai uma rega,com 16.0ºC e o sol até estala .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Dez 2015 às 17:38)

Boas...mais uma tarde cheia de sol...haja fartura ,com 14.2ºC e sem vento .


----------



## panda (3 Dez 2015 às 18:35)

Boas
Manha de nevoeiro e tarde com muito sol
Temperatura atual 10.4ºC e 82%Hr

Dados de hoje  3.2ºC / 16.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Dez 2015 às 21:33)

Boas...céu limpo e uma brisa fraca de NNE,com 11.8ºC e a pressão em alta .

Dados de hoje 8.3ºC / 16.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Dez 2015 às 10:34)

Bom dia.

Hoje mais nublado e sem frio ,com 14.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Dez 2015 às 13:28)

Boas...continua meio nublado e vento fraco,com 17.0ºC...bem quente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Dez 2015 às 18:40)

Boas...hora hoje mal se viu o sol ,mas também foi o dia mais quente deste mês ,ainda lá fora 14.5ºC e a pressão em alta.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Dez 2015 às 21:31)

Boas...céu meio nublado e vento fraco NNE,ainda 13.9ºC e 66%HR.

Dados de hoje 9.5ºC / 17.3ºC.


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2015 às 23:03)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...céu meio nublado e vento fraco NNE,ainda 13.9ºC e 66%HR.
> 
> Dados de hoje 9.5ºC / 17.3ºC.



Decididamente, isto não está mesmo a parecer Dezembro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Dez 2015 às 00:38)

Boas...esta noite a temperatura está com dificuldade em descer ,ainda 13.2ºC e 68%HR.


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Dez 2015 às 01:31)

Boa noite.
O dia ontem foi de céu geralmente muito nublado por nuvens altas e médias, a manhã começou com muitas virgas e mammatus os quais não tive oportunidade de fotografar, na altura estas estruturas estavam bem salientes nas imagens da refletividade do radar de Arouca. De resto o dia seguiu ameno, o vento foi fraco e o poente foi um pouco sinistro:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Dez 2015 às 10:33)

Bom dia .

Mais um dia quente e seco ...o sol já está bravo ,com 14.9ºC.


----------



## Dan (5 Dez 2015 às 10:59)

Bom dia.

Manhã de nevoeiro com 1,9ºC de mínima por aqui.

Agora o nevoeiro parece querer dissipar. 4,4ºC por agora.


----------



## Serrano (5 Dez 2015 às 11:37)

12.6ºC no Sarzedo, com um céu bem azul...


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2015 às 16:52)

Mr. Neves disse:


> o poente foi um pouco sinistro:



 eu já sentia a falta deste espectáculo cénico daí!

Mirandela e Moncorvo ficaram no nevoeiro o dia todo?


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2015 às 17:02)

joralentejano disse:


> Mas nessa altura estava muito frio o que fazia com que não desaparecesse tão depressa...com estas temperaturas só a serra da estrela deve ter alguma e se tiver mesmo assim já deve ser muito pouca...



não tem sequer havido temperaturas negativas no alto da Estrela, a imagem de hoje mostra que a neve desapareceu praticamente toda nos locais expostos:


----------



## joralentejano (5 Dez 2015 às 17:59)

StormRic disse:


> não tem sequer havido temperaturas negativas no alto da Estrela, a imagem de hoje mostra que a neve desapareceu praticamente toda nos locais expostos:


ainda está pior do que pensava  se aqui não há muito menos nas outras serras...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Dez 2015 às 18:47)

Boas...hoje o povo saiu todo há rua...belo dia de verão,uns mais leves na roupa e outros tapados até hás orelhas ,até me afligia os que andavam mais pesados de roupa ,deu para todos os gostos ,céu limpo e nada se mexe ,ainda 13.4ºC e 70%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Dez 2015 às 20:09)

Boas...a temperatura ia a descer bem ...mas já estacionou ,com 13.8ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2015 às 20:38)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...hoje o povo saiu todo há rua...belo dia de verão,uns mais leves na roupa e outros tapados até hás orelhas ,até me afligia os que andavam mais pesados de roupa ,deu para todos os gostos



 extraordinário, é mesmo essa a imagem que também caracterizou o dia aqui!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Dez 2015 às 23:33)

Boas...noite calma ,com 11.6ºC e 74%HR.

Dados de hoje 10.4ºC / 17.9ºC.


----------



## MSantos (5 Dez 2015 às 23:58)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Boa noite.
> O dia ontem foi de céu geralmente muito nublado por nuvens altas e médias, a manhã começou com muitas virgas e mammatus os quais não tive oportunidade de fotografar, na altura estas estruturas estavam bem salientes nas imagens da refletividade do radar de Arouca. De resto o dia seguiu ameno, o vento foi fraco e o poente foi um pouco sinistro:



Que cores fantásticas, espetáculo!


----------



## MSantos (5 Dez 2015 às 23:59)

Este ano não está fácil!  



> *Falta de neve adia abertura da estância de ski na Serra da Estrela*
> 
> *A falta de neve adiou a abertura da estância de ski da Serra da Estrela. A temporada devia começar este sábado, depois de um investimento de quase 700 mil euros, para captar mais turistas.*



http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/201...ertura-da-estancia-de-ski-na-Serra-da-Estrela


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Dez 2015 às 10:35)

Bom dia .

Mais um dia cheio de sol e já com a temperatura em pré-aquecimento ...nada de jeito ,com 13.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Serrano (6 Dez 2015 às 11:10)

Outro dia de sol no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a registar 9.5°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Dez 2015 às 12:05)

Boas...nuvens altas já a tapar o sol ,temperatura já recuou um bocadinho,com 13.4ºC e o vento fraco.


----------



## StormRic (6 Dez 2015 às 14:44)

MSantos disse:


> Este ano não está fácil!
> 
> 
> 
> http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/201...ertura-da-estancia-de-ski-na-Serra-da-Estrela



As pistas estão com um aspecto muito feio mesmo, nem branco nem verde, parece um deserto de altitude:






*8 a 10ºC* de máximas na Torre em Dezembro?? É devastador...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Dez 2015 às 18:26)

Boas...hoje a temperatura máxima foi menos elevada ,com 12.4ºC e vento quase nulo .


----------



## panda (6 Dez 2015 às 19:56)

Boas 
Temperatura atual 9.6ºC e 77%Hr

Dados de hoje  4.2ºC / 14.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Dez 2015 às 21:27)

Boas...e já lá vai 1 mês de calmaria total ,com 10.9ºC e 82%HR.

Dados de hoje 8.2ºC / 15.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Dez 2015 às 00:12)

Nuvens altas e vento muito fraco,com 10.2ºC e 83%HR.


----------



## VILA REAL (7 Dez 2015 às 00:39)

nevoeiro todo o dia e continua pela noite.
registo 6ºC


----------



## Célia Salta (7 Dez 2015 às 10:19)

Por aqui já   um pouco, já deu para molhar o chão.
O que já não é mau, face a monotonia dos últimos tempos...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Dez 2015 às 11:11)

Bom dia .

Finalmente um dia cinzento e algum fresco...já caíram alguns pingos.só deu para molhar a estrada ,com 10.5ºC e 86%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Dez 2015 às 15:52)

Boas...com esta manta seca por cima ,hoje a temperatura ainda oscilou pouco...hoje já pede mais agasalho ,,já não era sem tempo ,com 11.7ºC e 85%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Dez 2015 às 18:13)

Boas...já faz hoje um mês que o meu penico não dizia nada,mas hoje já o fiz dizer alguma coisa .mas não era por estar avariado...é a falta de molho ,rotina...costuma por lá instalar-se uns bichinhos com muitas patas e fazem prender as pás do penico...levaram três bombadas de mata moscas que até ficaram ,agora só falta vir a ,lá fora continua tudo calmo,nada se mexe e nem a temperatura,com 11.2ºC e 87%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Dez 2015 às 22:06)

Boas...já choveu,mas só deu para apagar o pó ,continua nublado e vento muito fraco,com 10.5ºC e 90%HR.

Dados de hoje 9.3ºC / 11.8ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Dez 2015 às 05:21)

Chuva moderada,  vento fraco.


----------



## Dan (8 Dez 2015 às 08:55)

Bom dia.

Manhã de nevoeiro, chuva fraca e, claro, um valor de temperatura um pouco mais elevado que nos últimos dias. 7,5ºC por agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Dez 2015 às 12:04)

Bom dia .

Nublado e com alguns pingos,com 12.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Dez 2015 às 12:27)

Boas ...o sol está começar a despertar ,com 13.5ºC...vai subindo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Dez 2015 às 13:31)

Meio nublado e vento fraco,com 14.7ºC.


----------



## huguh (8 Dez 2015 às 14:36)

boas

manhã com alguns chuviscos, deu para molhar o chão..
agora ceu nublado com algumas abertas e sem sol


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Dez 2015 às 17:51)

Boas...hoje sem cobertor,a temperatura a descer bem,com 11.7ºC e 85%HR...vento nulo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Dez 2015 às 20:42)

Vento fraco,com 11.0ºC e 88%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Dez 2015 às 22:03)

boas

dia de céu muito nublado com chuva durante a madrugada e manha, mas coisa pouca. de tarde não choveu. 
Actualmente está tudo calmo, sem vento e sigo com 10.3ºC


----------



## Norther (8 Dez 2015 às 22:11)

Boas noites, depois de um dia de céu nublado e um aguaceiro fraco durante a manha, agora o céu encontra-se pouco nublado e já se vê nevoeiro nas zonas baixas da Cova da Beira.
Neste momento estão 8.1ºC, 95% HR, sem vento


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Dez 2015 às 22:29)

Boas...algum vento de N a manter a temperatura estável,com 11.3ºC e 89%HR.

Dados de hoje 9.5ºC / 15.6ºC.


----------



## panda (8 Dez 2015 às 23:07)

Boas 
 Temperatura atual 6.9ºC e 96%Hr

Máxima de hoje 13.6ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Dez 2015 às 06:07)

Ceu limpo sem vento e 8.6°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Dez 2015 às 17:42)

Boas...mais um dia...de céu nublado e seco ,com 13.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Dez 2015 às 22:00)

Boas...nuvens altas e algum vento de N,com 11.0ºC e 81%HR.

Dados de hoje 8.8ºC / 15.0ºC.


----------



## Norther (9 Dez 2015 às 22:29)

Boas noites, dia com muita nebulosidade alta, com nevoeiro no fundo do vale no inicio da manha e "cordões" de neblina nas encostas das serras da Estrela e Gardunha até a hora de almoço.
T min. que registei foi de 5.7ºC
T max foi 13.2ºC

Neste momento registo uma temperatura de 7.5ºC, 95% HR


----------



## panda (9 Dez 2015 às 23:04)

Boas
Temperatura atual 6.5ºC e 94%Hr

Dados de hoje  5ºC / 11.6ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Dez 2015 às 23:13)

Boas 
Dia de céu nublado por nuvens altas.  Não houve vento.  
Atualmente sem alterações apenas o vento está fraco.  Sigo com 10.1°C


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Dez 2015 às 06:59)

Boas 

Céu encoberto com vento fraco.  Estao 9.5°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Dez 2015 às 10:50)

Bom dia.

Nublado e seco ,com 12.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Z13 (10 Dez 2015 às 11:31)

Mais um dia cinzento pelo nordeste... ainda muita neblina nos vales. A mínima ficou em *4,1ºC. *Neste momento *6,5ºC*, sem vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Dez 2015 às 14:43)

Boas...nuvens altas,com 14.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Dez 2015 às 19:47)

Boas...a tarde ainda foi de nuvens altas e médias,mais limpo de momento ,com 11.0ºC e 82%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Dez 2015 às 11:05)

Bom dia .

Mais um dia de muitas nuvens e seco ,com 12.3ºC e algum vento de SEE.

Dados de ontem 10.3ºC / 14.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Dez 2015 às 13:33)

Boas...ainda muitas nuvens e o sol mais desperto ,com 14.1ºC e sem frio .


----------



## Dan (11 Dez 2015 às 16:10)

Nevoeiro e 4,9ºC por aqui. a mínima ficou em 1,8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Dez 2015 às 18:12)

Boas...mais tarde meia nublada e seca ,hoje já houve rega manual ,vento fraco,com 11.7ºC e 84%HR.


----------



## panda (11 Dez 2015 às 21:00)

Boas 
Temperatura atual 7.3ºC e 89%Hr

Dados de hoje  2.6ºC / 13.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Dez 2015 às 23:07)

Boas...nuvens altas e vento fraco,com 10.9ºC 84%HR.

Dados de hoje 8.2ºC / 14.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Dez 2015 às 10:46)

Bom dia.

Hoje mais nublado e algum fresco,com 10.1ºC e 84%HR.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Dez 2015 às 13:01)

Boas,
Estou em castelo branco,  céu com muitas nuvens e o termómetro do carro marca 14°C.
No caminho para cá reparei que os pinheiros estão a secar, falta de água, isto está mau em todo o lado...


----------



## Dan (12 Dez 2015 às 16:07)

Boa tarde.

O dia tem sido marcado pela presença de nevoeiro com a base a oscilar ao longo do dia.  Durante as horas centrais a base subiu umas dezenas de metros permitido alguma visibilidade nas zonas mais baixas da cidade, agora voltou a descer. Neste momento nevoeiro e 3,8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Dez 2015 às 17:38)

Boas...o dia começou muito nublado e acaba limpinho ,não era para já estar a chover ,tudo calmo ,temperatura a descer bem,com 11.5ºC e 78%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Dez 2015 às 19:56)

Boas,céu limpo e vento muito fraco,com 10.4ºC e 84º%HR.

Dados de hoje 8.3ºC / 14.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Dez 2015 às 20:37)

A descer...com 9.7ºC e 86%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Dez 2015 às 22:50)

Boas...algumas nuvens soltas ,temperatura parou,com 9.5ºC e 88HR.


----------



## Vitor TT (12 Dez 2015 às 23:12)

E hoje na ida a zona da Covilhã até chegar ao túnel da Gardunha céu nublado e temperatura nos 12º - 13º, mas a passar a Gardunha desce para os 6º C por uns momentos, a estabilizar nos 8º C, de salientar o "smog" existente nos vales, de volta a Gardunha em direcção a Apedrinha onde ia almoçar numa quinta de cerejas o céu foi limpando e a temperatura subindo, estava bem ameno, não parecia Dezembro,

deixo umas imagens das redondezas para entreter enquanto não vem o mau tempo,


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Dez 2015 às 00:28)

Vento fraco e com 8.4ºC e 92%HR.


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2015 às 02:21)

Vitor TT disse:


> deixo umas imagens das redondezas para entreter enquanto não vem o mau tempo,



 bem bonitas, claro, Gardunha. 



Vitor TT disse:


> de salientar o "smog"



smog = smoke + fog, havia fumo misturado com neblina ou nevoeiro, é isso que queres dizer?


----------



## Dan (13 Dez 2015 às 11:56)

Bom dia.

Céu muito nublado e 5,5ºC. Algum chuvisco pela madrugada e manhã, mínima de 3,0ºC.


----------



## Albifriorento (13 Dez 2015 às 12:28)

Bons dias.

A noite foi animada, começou logo com uma valente pancada de água, por volta das 3 da matina. No entanto, já não chovia pela manhã. Recomeçando a chuva por volta das 11 da manhã.

Por agora um vai não vai, apenas pingos, e a ficar muito escuro.


----------



## huguh (13 Dez 2015 às 13:15)

13:10 - começa a chover na Régua!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Dez 2015 às 13:46)

Boas...já choveu em quase todas as horas desde manhã...mas é só hás mijinhas ,vai nos 2.0mm e com 10.7ºC.


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2015 às 17:11)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> já choveu em quase todas as horas desde manhã...mas é só hás mijinhas





exacatamente! *2,1mm* na EMA oficial do IPMA ao longo de 5  horas com registo.


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Dez 2015 às 17:30)

A frente acabou de chegar aqui, se bem que pelas 12h houve já passagem de uma frente quente que deixou chuva fraca.
De momento chuva fraca também e vento nulo

Infelizmente estou sem qualquer informação de precipitação acumulada, a estação do @keipha está off desde esta manhã


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Dez 2015 às 17:31)

Boas, por aqui 0.0mm  com 15ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Dez 2015 às 17:45)

Chuva moderada agora, vento nulo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Dez 2015 às 18:23)

Boas...tarde sem chuva,só alguns pingos ,com 11.9ºC...que é a máxima do dia.


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Dez 2015 às 18:29)

Boas 
Por aqui esta tudo calmo ja choveu a bocado.  Não há vento.  Durante o dia também foram caindo alguns chuviscos.  
Sigo com 12.1°C


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Dez 2015 às 18:32)

Chuva forte, vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Dez 2015 às 20:03)

Boas...o céu continua nublado e sem chuva,algum vento de SSE,o radar não costuma enganar ,parace que vêm a caminho ,com 12.4ºC...vai subindo.


----------



## Célia Salta (13 Dez 2015 às 20:06)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...o céu continua nublado e sem chuva,algum vento de SSE,o radar não costuma enganar ,parace que vêm a caminho ,com 12.4ºC...vai subindo.



Já chegou aqui 
Vai a caminho :P


----------



## dahon (13 Dez 2015 às 20:30)

Por Viseu já choveu forte, por agora chove moderado. Já o vento por enquanto não se tem feito sentir.


----------



## Serrano (13 Dez 2015 às 20:52)

Está a chover bem no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 9.4°C.


----------



## Célia Salta (13 Dez 2015 às 20:55)

Por aqui chove bem 
Esta já rega qualquer coisa...


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Dez 2015 às 20:59)

Chuva muito forte, vento fraco.


----------



## huguh (13 Dez 2015 às 21:02)

durante a tarde não choveu grande coisa aqui
agora chove, sem grande intensidade mas certinha


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Dez 2015 às 21:06)

Por aqui *14ºC* e *1.2mm* de precipitação


----------



## huguh (13 Dez 2015 às 21:38)

agora sim, chove bem


----------



## jotackosta (13 Dez 2015 às 21:40)

Vai chovendo com *10ºC*, sem vento.

*4mm* acumulados


----------



## panda (13 Dez 2015 às 21:48)

Boas
Temperatura 10.8ºC e 92%Hr
acumulada 5.5mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Dez 2015 às 22:04)

Boas...o vento aumentou bastante de S...já ,aguaceiros,com 13.1ºC...vai subindo.


----------



## panda (13 Dez 2015 às 22:15)

Chove bem agora já com 10.2mm


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2015 às 22:38)

Mr. Neves disse:


> A frente acabou de chegar aqui, se bem que pelas 12h houve já passagem de uma frente quente que deixou chuva fraca.
> De momento chuva fraca também e vento nulo
> 
> Infelizmente estou sem qualquer informação de precipitação acumulada, a estação do @keipha está off desde esta manhã



Uma garrafa com funil! Só para saber o acumulado total da frente que vai passar.


----------



## Vitor TT (13 Dez 2015 às 23:33)

StormRic disse:


> bem bonitas, claro, Gardunha.
> 
> 
> 
> smog = smoke + fog, havia fumo misturado com neblina ou nevoeiro, é isso que queres dizer?



Exacto, mais fumo que nevoeiro.


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Dez 2015 às 23:37)

Tem chovido bem,  por aqui agora com uma pausa,  não há vento e esta 11.5°C


----------



## Dematos (14 Dez 2015 às 01:25)

Por aqui choveu um pouco durante a manhã e pelo meio do dia; voltou a chover entre as 21horas e as 23 sem grande intensidade e com vento sempre fraco! 
Agora, não chove; muito nublado; vento fraco; 13,1°C! 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## huguh (14 Dez 2015 às 02:21)

tem estado a chover bem na ultima hora, bastante intensidade por vezes


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Dez 2015 às 07:29)

Boas 
Por aqui a madrugada foi de aguaceiros moderados.  
Atualmente está tudo calmo.  Estou em Nelas nao chove e não há vento.  Estao 11.0°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Dez 2015 às 13:16)

Boas .

Desde do meio da manhã...a chuva têm rendido,com 11.0mm e continua ,com 11.9ºC e algum vento.


----------



## huguh (14 Dez 2015 às 13:44)

choveu um pouco durante a manhã
agora mantém-se o céu muito nublado mas com algumas abertas, as quais têm deixado passar um belo sol na última hora


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Dez 2015 às 15:26)

Boas...continua ,certinha ,com 12.1ºC e 18.0mm...tudo tapadinho .

Dados de ontem 8.3ºC / 13.1ºC e 4.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Dez 2015 às 16:00)

Aumentou de intensidade ...com 20.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Dez 2015 às 17:09)

Boas...não para ,agora chove bem,pelo radar vêm mais a caminho ,com 26.0mm.


----------



## panda (14 Dez 2015 às 17:28)

Boas
Hoje sim! tem sido um dia de chuva bem caída
acumulada 24.5mm
Temperatura 10.6ºC e 98%Hr


----------



## huguh (14 Dez 2015 às 18:06)

tarde bem agradável por aqui, temperatura amena, andava-se mesmo bem na rua
agora começou a chover forte de um momento para o outro. que descarga! o que chove


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Dez 2015 às 18:07)

Que chuvada acabou de se abater, foi mesmo muito forte com gotas grossas
Evento até agora muito fraco no que toca ao vento, e creio que o GFS calculou mal a situação em termos de precipitação


----------



## huguh (14 Dez 2015 às 18:51)

continua a chover moderado e sem parar


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Dez 2015 às 21:04)

Continua a chuva moderada a forte, o acumulado vai em 18.5mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Dez 2015 às 21:34)

Boas...já parou ,parou nos 38.0mm,mais de 10h seguidas sem parar,não esperava tanta ,com a temperatura a subir toda a tarde lentamente,com 13.8ºC...que é a máxima do dia.


----------



## huguh (14 Dez 2015 às 22:05)

ainda não parou de chover, embora com pouca intensidade agora


----------



## Dematos (14 Dez 2015 às 22:59)

Hoje foi mesmo dia de "bom tempo"! Foi desde de manhã até cerca das 19h, ora abrandava ora com mais intensidade! 
Agora tudo calmo; 14,5°C! 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## panda (14 Dez 2015 às 23:14)

Temperatura 11.8ºC e 99%Hr
acumulada *31.7mm*


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2015 às 02:09)

Acumulados do evento, dias 12, 13 e 14 e resumo do mês até hoje às 00h:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Dez 2015 às 10:30)

Bom dia .

Hoje mais claro ,muitas nuvens e o sol já aquece,não faz frio nenhum ,com 13.0ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de ontem 11.0ºC / 13.8ºC e 38.0mm...boa rega .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Dez 2015 às 12:59)

Boas ...meio nublado e sol quente ,com 16.5ºC.


----------



## huguh (15 Dez 2015 às 16:58)

aqui hoje só choveu um pouco por volta das 14h..
mais uma tarde bem agradável com céu nublado e temperatura amena


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Dez 2015 às 19:57)

Boas...tarde calma com o céu meio nublado,hoje não choveu,lá fora com 12.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Dez 2015 às 23:18)

Boas...céu limpo e vento fraco,com 10.5ºC e 86%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Dez 2015 às 10:36)

Boas...céu meio nublado e vento fraco,com 12.5ºC e 76%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Dez 2015 às 14:44)

Boas...nuvens altas e vento fraco,com 15.1ºC.

Dados de ontem 10.1ºC / 16.6ºC.


----------



## Dan (16 Dez 2015 às 17:30)

O tempo vai monótono e algo quente para a época, mas ainda dá para ver um fim de dia como o de hoje.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Dez 2015 às 18:39)

Boas,céu pouco nublado e vento fraco,com 12.2ºC e 76%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Dez 2015 às 21:52)

Boas...nuvens altas e vento fraco,com 11.1ºC e 77%HR.

Dados de hoje 9.1ºC / 15.4ºC.


----------



## panda (16 Dez 2015 às 23:41)

Boas
O dia foi de sol e nuvens altas
Temperatura atual 8.2ºC e 81%Hr

Dados de hoje  5.5ºC / 15.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Dez 2015 às 14:08)

Boas...mais um dia com nuvens altas ,com 15.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Dez 2015 às 16:25)

Boas...nuvens altas e o sol aparecer agora ,vento fraco e com 14.6ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Dez 2015 às 20:08)

Boas, neste momento 17.3ºc


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Dez 2015 às 22:28)

Boas.nuvens altas e vento fraco,com 11.6ºC e 80%HR.

Dados de hoje 8.6ºC /15.5ºC.


----------



## panda (17 Dez 2015 às 23:52)

Boas
Temperatura atual 10ºC e 81%Hr

Dados de hoje  4.9ºC / 13.2ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Dez 2015 às 06:55)

Bom dia, vento nulo com 12.3°C HR 66℅ e pressão 1027 hPa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Dez 2015 às 08:16)

Bom dia.Nuvens altas e vento fraco,com 10.3ºC e 83%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Dez 2015 às 12:39)

Boas ...depois de uma manhã nublada,as nuvens estão a começar a dar espaço ao sol ,com 14.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Dez 2015 às 13:52)

Boas ...já uma rica tarde de sol ,já que não chove...haja sol ,com 16.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Dez 2015 às 20:00)

Boas...tarde cheio de sol,ainda céu limpo e vento fraco,com 12.1ºC e 79%HR.


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Dez 2015 às 21:09)

Boas, 17.2ºC e 25% HR, 1026 hPa e vento fraco de Oeste


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Dez 2015 às 21:22)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Boas, 17.2ºC e 25% HR, 1026 hPa e vento fraco de Oeste



Sempre segui com particular atenção os teus registos de minimas, bela zona de forte inversão aí na Coja, continua a partilhar os dados.
Em Fevereiro de 2012, registaste uma minima de -9,9ºC ? Que valor brutal! 

Cumprimentos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Dez 2015 às 21:45)

Boas,céu limpo e vento fraco,com 11.2ºC...não há maneira de chegar o .

Dados de hoje 9.2ºC / 16.4ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Dez 2015 às 07:08)

Bom dia, 14,2°C e 27%HR vento 1,2 km/h de norte


----------



## Dan (19 Dez 2015 às 08:27)

Bom dia.

Mais uma noite de nevoeiro por estas bandas. Neste momento 5ºC e nevoeiro denso.


----------



## Serrano (19 Dez 2015 às 11:35)

Alguma nebulosidade alta no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 8.5°C.


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Dez 2015 às 14:06)

Boa tarde hoje de manha antes do nascer do sol



19-12-2015 by Manmarlopes, no Flickr


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Dez 2015 às 14:11)

De momento 19,4ºC e 23%HR 1019hPa e vento 4,5km/h de SW


----------



## Snifa (19 Dez 2015 às 14:48)

Boas,

Estou a reportar de Mogadouro.Por aqui céu a ficar nublado e  ambiente ventoso, já medi rajadas de 50km/h de sul.

Tempo ameno,medição que fiz há pouco (fotos de telemóvel)







Aspecto do céu:


----------



## jotackosta (19 Dez 2015 às 15:11)

Por aqui, vento moderado e céu com este aspecto



Windy by Joao Costa, no Flickr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Dez 2015 às 19:01)

Boas...mais um dia seco ...nem é carne nem é peixe estes dias,é uma salada russa ,ainda 14.5ºC.


----------



## huguh (19 Dez 2015 às 19:47)

chove intensamente por aqui, cai bem


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Dez 2015 às 19:48)

Chuva moderada, as gotas são enormes.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Dez 2015 às 19:52)

Parece ser impressão minha ...parece ter visto clarões no horizonte ...será .


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Dez 2015 às 19:58)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Parece ser impressão minha ...parece ter visto clarões no horizonte ...será .



Sim são mesmo http://www.lightningmaps.org/realtime


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Dez 2015 às 20:33)

Chuva forte e gotas grandes


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Dez 2015 às 20:45)

Boas, por aqui começa a pingar ainda com 18.1ºC e 27% HR vento fraco de oeste


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Dez 2015 às 21:08)

0.2mm de


----------



## Dematos (19 Dez 2015 às 21:36)

Será que vai haver festa hoje?   Céu nublado, a Lua ainda se vê; algum vento; 14,5°C!!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nickname (19 Dez 2015 às 21:45)

Chuva forte nos últimos minutos, moderada no geral na última hora.
10.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Dez 2015 às 21:53)

Boas...tudo calmo ,como diz Dematos,ainda se vê a lua ,com 14.1ºC e 53%HR.

Dados de hoje 8.0ºC / 15.9ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Dez 2015 às 22:01)

Fica aqui o céu desta tarde, nada de especial... Aliás nos últimos tempos não há nada de especial, até perdi a vontade de fazer qualquer relato aqui no fórum. Sol, sol e mais sol e céu essencialmente limpo sem formações vistosas. Muito sinceramente isto nem parece Natal, temperaturas máximas elevadas para a época, mínimas que não passam dos 6ºC, chuva sempre a fugir, mas já não me posso queixar muito se comparar o que já caiu aqui com dadas zonas do sul do país. Já que não era para chover ao menos que se juntassem entradas frias continentais como no ano passado, mas nem isso. Veremos o que nos reserva esta semana de Natal, para já parece que o GFS repôs alguma (pouca)precipitação...


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Dez 2015 às 22:07)

Prosseguem os aguaceiros torrenciais, talvez os melhores dos próximos dias. A trovoada também se podia juntar ao aparato, mas está complicado...


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Dez 2015 às 22:47)

Chuva moderada com 3,7mm acumulada, 12.6ºC e 73% HR


----------



## Paulo H (20 Dez 2015 às 01:10)

Aqui começou a chover há 10min, chamou-me a atenção o ruído de repente! 

Chuva moderada e até tive direito a um relâmpago.


----------



## huguh (20 Dez 2015 às 02:02)

continua a cair bem por esta zona!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Dez 2015 às 09:18)

Bom dia .

Desta vez já houve ...toda a noite mas fraca,continua tudo tapado e nevoeiro ,com 11.7ºC e 4.0mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Dez 2015 às 09:34)

Bom dia, precipitação 2,5 mm, agora com boas abertas com 11,5°C 87%HR e vento nulo


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Dez 2015 às 10:35)

De novo com  3,5 mm e 12,4°C


----------



## Serrano (20 Dez 2015 às 11:02)

10.5ºC no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado, depois de uma noite chuvosa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Dez 2015 às 13:16)

Boas...chuva já se sumiu,continua muito nublado,sem frio ,com 13.4ºC. e 92%HR.


----------



## Nickname (20 Dez 2015 às 15:12)

Céu muito nublado, com alguma abertas.
12.2ºC
A mínima esta madrugada foi 9.4ºC, mas ainda vai ser batida.

Uma paisagem outonal, apesar de este estar a ser bem ameno


----------



## jotackosta (20 Dez 2015 às 16:45)

Dia com céu nublado, com algumas abertas.
Neste momento *10ºC*.

A chuva de ontem e madrugada de hoje ainda rendeu um acumulado de cerca de *15mm*.


----------



## Nickname (20 Dez 2015 às 17:21)

9.3ºC nova mínima


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Dez 2015 às 17:50)

Muitas nuvens e alguns aguaceiros durante o dia totalizando 6.0mm até agora, seguindo com 10,9°C e 69% HR e vento nulo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Dez 2015 às 19:57)

Boas...noite mais fresca,com 10.3ºC e 94%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Dez 2015 às 20:32)

Agora bancos de nevoeiro ,céu limpo,com 9.7ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Dez 2015 às 20:33)

Boas, por aqui 7,0ºC e 83% HR.


----------



## Nickname (20 Dez 2015 às 21:00)

Uma noite mais à imagem da época.

6.1ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Dez 2015 às 21:18)

A temperatura estava a ir bem lançada na descida, mas a humidade relativa é muita e o nevoeiro está a começar de se meter ao barulho
Temp. Atual: 6.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Dez 2015 às 21:40)

Boas...a neblina vai pairando ,vento nulo ,com 9.6ºC e 95%HR.


----------



## panda (20 Dez 2015 às 21:44)

Boas
Dia de sol e alguns aguaceiros 
Temperatura atual 5.9ºC e 96%Hr
acumulada 2.0mm


----------



## StormRic (20 Dez 2015 às 22:46)

Acumulados deste fim de semana:





Destaque para a Beira Alta e extremo norte. Precipitação mais escassa no vale do Douro e Beira Baixa.

Distribuição geográfica neste tópico:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/monitorizacao-clima-de-portugal-2015.8057/page-27#post-528845


----------



## StormRic (20 Dez 2015 às 22:47)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Muitas nuvens e alguns aguaceiros durante o dia totalizando 6.0mm até agora, seguindo com 10,9°C e 69% HR e vento nulo



Esses dados são de qual estação? Para incluir no mapa da monitorização da precipitação.


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Dez 2015 às 22:49)

A temperatura vai descendo num ''pára-arranca'' permanente, o nevoeiro tanto vai como vem ainda que nunca se conssiga estabelecer por completo.
Resultado: uns 5.3ºC que mal se mexem...

Seria interessante se houvesse geada esta noite, porque ainda está tudo molhado das chuvas de ontem (menos para as estradas)


----------



## Nickname (20 Dez 2015 às 23:32)

4.1ºC
A máxima foi aos 13.1ºC hoje


----------



## jotackosta (20 Dez 2015 às 23:55)

Sigo com *2,4ºC*, com algumas nuvens no horizonte.



Silent Night Edited by Joao Costa, no Flickr


----------



## Nickname (21 Dez 2015 às 00:01)

Acaba o dia com 3.6ºC, mínima do dia


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Dez 2015 às 00:08)

Aqui a mínima ficou-se pelos* 4.9ºC*, o nevoeiro decidiu-se para meu desgosto a prevalecer, neste momento nevoeiro cerrado e 5.8ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Dez 2015 às 03:24)

Nevoeiro a levantar um pouco, temperatura a descer a passo de caracol com 3.7ºC atuais. Será que ainda vai gear? O nevoeiro cerrado deixou tudo encharcado e a pingar.


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Dez 2015 às 07:28)

Bons dias, nevoeiro com 2,1°C e 90%HR.


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Dez 2015 às 07:36)

StormRic disse:


> Esses dados são de qual estação? Para incluir no mapa da monitorização da precipitação.


Auriol em Coja Arganil, Coimbra


----------



## Nickname (21 Dez 2015 às 07:51)

1.8ºC
Alguma neblina, muito pouca geada.
Mínima: 1.1ºC


----------



## Snifa (21 Dez 2015 às 10:20)

Bom dia,

Duas fotos que fiz no Sábado de manhã a uns 6 Km de Carrazeda de Ansiães, na altura das fotos medi 5.9 ºc.

Provavelmente  nos vales cobertos pelo nevoeiro estariam uns 1 ou 2 graus  ou até menos e com geada 

Ontem a mínima em Carrazeda foi de *- 0.5 ºc* ( IPMA )


----------



## Nickname (21 Dez 2015 às 10:55)

Dia solarengo e fresco, bem mais de acordo com a época do que os últimos tempos.
7.3ºC




Vista para Este, extremo norte da Serra da Estrela ao fundo.


----------



## CSOF (21 Dez 2015 às 11:18)

Por aqui o nevoeiro voltou...
deixo uma imagem de de dezembro do nevoeiro sobre o rio Douro, vendo-se S. salvador do mundo a destacar-se sobre o mesmo...


----------



## CSOF (21 Dez 2015 às 11:24)

Este ano o nevoeiro deixa-nos tirar algumas fotos: estas tiradas a 18/12/2015


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Dez 2015 às 12:06)

Boa tarde.  A mínima foi de 1.6°C, mas a geada foi escassa apesar da humidade elevada. Na parte sul e centro da serra Caramulo o nevoeiro ainda não se dissipou,  indo do sopé aos topos.  Por aqui céu limpo e 9.5°C


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Dez 2015 às 12:35)

Boas

Por aqui o dia começou com nevoeiro que levantou ao meio da manha. 
Atualmente Céu pouco nublado sem vento e estão 11.5•C em nelas


----------



## Nickname (21 Dez 2015 às 13:27)

O dia lá vai aquecendo, 10.4ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Dez 2015 às 19:38)

Boas, 4.6ºC 80% HR vento nulo e 1032 hPa.


----------



## Nickname (21 Dez 2015 às 19:49)

Ainda aqueceu bem durante a tarde, máxima mais elevada que a de ontem.
Extremos do dia: *14.0**ºC*/*1.1ºC*

Por agora, vai arrefecendo mais rápido que ontem à mesma hora. 
5.1ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Dez 2015 às 20:40)

Muito frio a esta hora com 4.6ºC, veremos se continua a este ritmo.
Céu estrelado, vento nulo.


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Dez 2015 às 21:33)

Por aqui vai a 2,8°C e 84%HR.


----------



## Nickname (21 Dez 2015 às 22:00)

3.5ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Dez 2015 às 22:01)

Pronto já cá faltava o vento fraco. A temperatura vai em 3.9ºC depois de ter estado em 3.5ºC.


----------



## Paulo H (21 Dez 2015 às 22:19)

Por C. Branco continua o nevoeiro e temperatura aprox 6.5 graus.

O vento de SE favorece o nevoeiro na cidade em dias anticiclonicos, talvez por transporte desde o Tejo.

Não estive cá pela tarde, mas pude observar um manto de nevoeiro sobre a cidade, a 30km de distância (650m alt). Simplesmente espetacular, observar os cumes das serras à volta com céu limpo e temperatura mais elevada!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Dez 2015 às 22:31)

Boas...hoje foi o dia mais frio da época ,não se viu o sol,nevoeiro toda a noite e até ao meio da manhã,levantou mas ficou todo o dia encoberto,chegou a noite,baixou novamente ,com 7.0ºC e 100%HR.

Dados de ontem 8.8ºC / 15.2ºC e 4.0mm.
Dados de hoje 6.3ºC / 9.3ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Dez 2015 às 23:25)

O vento abrandou um pouco, mas ainda não é suficiente para que a queda de temperatura flua rapidamente.
Temp. Atual: 3.5ºC (praticamente estagnada)


----------



## Nickname (21 Dez 2015 às 23:26)

Aqui também está a cair pouco. 2.9ºC


----------



## panda (21 Dez 2015 às 23:42)

Boas
Noite passada e madrugada com muito nevoeiro. Ao longo do dia muito sol
Temperatura atual 3.5ºC e 92%Hr

Dados de hoje  1.8ºC / 12.8ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Dez 2015 às 00:35)

2.8ºC atuais e muita humidade relativa a deixar tudo molhado. Era bom que o vento acalmasse, mas por outro lado não sei, porque sem vento tavez se forme nevoeiro


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Dez 2015 às 01:51)

Situação do vento semelhante há 1h atrás, talvez tenha diminuido um pouco a sua presença.
Sigo com* 1.9ºC*, contudo o orvalho nos carros está mais líquido que sólido


----------



## Nickname (22 Dez 2015 às 01:59)

2.2ºC


----------



## StormRic (22 Dez 2015 às 02:20)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Situação do vento semelhante há 1h atrás, talvez tenho diminuido um pouco a sua presença.
> Sigo com* 1.9ºC*, contudo o orvalho nos carros está mais líquido que sólido



Isso vai ficar tudo gelado daqui até ao amanhecer! 







Estou surpreendido com a temperatura de Alvega!


----------



## StormRic (22 Dez 2015 às 02:51)

Sabugal estreia as negativas (inesperado):


----------



## Dematos (22 Dez 2015 às 03:25)

Aqui  a temperatura já andou pelos 7,8 acerca de 2h e subiu até 8,1°C onde se encontra neste momento!!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Dez 2015 às 07:45)

Boas, muito nevoeiro 0,1°C e 88%HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Dez 2015 às 09:50)

Bom dia.

O nevoeiro por cá continua ,com 6.2ºC e 100%HR.


----------



## Nickname (22 Dez 2015 às 11:51)

Mínima duas décimas abaixo da de ontem* 0.9ºC*
Agora *9.7ºC* e sol radiante.


----------



## Dematos (22 Dez 2015 às 12:31)

Continua o nevoeiro alto; foi durante toda a noite e talvez manhã. A minima veio até aos 7.1°C e encontra-se agora nos 8,8°C.

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joralentejano (22 Dez 2015 às 13:39)

Boas,
Estou por castelo branco e está nevoeiro cerrado, a temperatura deve rondar os* 8-9°C*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Dez 2015 às 14:18)

Boas...continua tudo escuro ...nevoeiro em baixo ,hoje não subiu,com 7.7ºC...já estamos no inverno .


----------



## Albifriorento (22 Dez 2015 às 15:30)

Quarta manhã consecutiva com nevoeiro, primeiro dia do ano em que este, o nevoeiro, não levantou. Primeiro dia de Inverno, segundo em Castelo Branco, ontem foi horrível, e hoje vai pelo mesmo caminho.

Gosto do frio, mas nem por isso da humidade, no entanto, seja, finalmente, bem-vindo o Inverno, já fazia falta.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Dez 2015 às 15:32)

Continua tudo tapadinho ,com 8.1ºC e 100%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Dez 2015 às 17:31)

Na rua...já só de lanterna acessa ...muito escuroooo ,nevoeiro assentar em força ,com 7.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Dez 2015 às 18:58)

Boas...o nevoeiro é tão forte,faz cair uma morninha ,tudo molhado ,com 7.0ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## Paulo H (22 Dez 2015 às 19:33)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...o nevoeiro é tão forte,faz cair uma morninha ,tudo molhado ,com 7.0ºC e vento nulo.


É verdade, molha mesmo. De manhã o ipma tinha o símbolo de chuvisco no "tempo presente" mas era apenas nevoeiro!

Há coisa de 20min vi a sagrada família (presépio vivo) a sair para jantar com o burro (vivo), todos juntos numa camioneta de caixa aberta! Tão giro.. :-) 

Ps: Foi tipo "isto um dia não são dias e estar aqui o dia todo a apanhar nevoeiro, nah.. Embora jantar fora!"


----------



## Nickname (22 Dez 2015 às 20:08)

*6.1ºC*
Não tão frio como ontem à mesma hora

Extremos: *13.8C* / *0.9ºC*
Alguma geada de manhã nos sítios mais abrigados, céu pouco nublado o dia todo.


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Dez 2015 às 20:38)

Boas, 5,3°C e 84% HR.


----------



## Dematos (22 Dez 2015 às 21:00)

Por aqui também tudo tapado com nevoeiro e parece que chuvisca com tanta humidade!! 8,0°C.

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Dez 2015 às 21:37)

Boas...nevoeiro continua ,com 6.2ºC .


----------



## Nickname (22 Dez 2015 às 23:10)

Entre os 4.8 e os 5.1ºC nas últimas 2 horas, não ata nem desata.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Dez 2015 às 23:30)

Com nevoeiro e 5.3ºC .


----------



## panda (22 Dez 2015 às 23:58)

Boas 
Nevoeiro, com 4.1ºC e 95%Hr

Dados de hoje  1ºC / 13.3ºC


----------



## Paulo H (23 Dez 2015 às 01:36)

De onde vem este nevoeiro frio? De acordo com o ipma, à 1h00 cbranco segue com 3.6C e bragança com 4.3C. 
A cidade nem é propicia a grandes inversoes térmicas, pelo menos não tanto como bragança. Estranho..


----------



## MSantos (23 Dez 2015 às 01:38)

CSOF disse:


> Este ano o nevoeiro deixa-nos tirar algumas fotos: estas tiradas a 18/12/2015



O nevoeiro confere sempre um ar de mistério às paisagens! Belas fotos!


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Dez 2015 às 07:30)

Bom dia, céu nublado com 4,3°C e 89%HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Dez 2015 às 08:25)

Bom dia.

Ao terceiro dia o sol ressuscitou ...nevoeiro levantou durante a noite,pelas 5h da madrugada já não havia,mas está ,com 3.7ºC e 100%HR.

Dados de ontem 5.0ºC / 8.1ºC .


----------



## Albifriorento (23 Dez 2015 às 08:32)

Bons dias, tal como o Albimeteo já disse, o nevoeiro finalmente levantou durante a noite. Por volta das 6h30 ainda consegui ver uma estrelita.

Por agora, nuvens altas, e o que me parece um banco de nevoeiro na zona da Sra. da Piedade.


----------



## Nickname (23 Dez 2015 às 09:06)

*6.8ºC*
Novidade do dia, o céu está coberto por nuvens altas.

Não desceu abaixo dos 4.1ºC durante a noite.


----------



## Dan (23 Dez 2015 às 09:18)

Bom dia.


Neblina, chuvisco / chuva fraca e 5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Dez 2015 às 09:54)

Boas...nuvens altas,ainda o ambiente ,com 5.6ºC.


----------



## Albifriorento (23 Dez 2015 às 10:38)

O sacana do nevoeiro está de volta . Vinha a subir a alameda do Cansado e vejo o nevoeiro a avançar da zona da Horta D'Alva, em menos de 5m sumiu-se tudo, mas é mais fraco do que ontem. Ainda não dá para perceber se é só um banco de pequena dimensão ou se é mais geral, o centro da cidade estava limpo, e ainda apanhei com algum sol.

Também alguma geada que se acumulou durante a noite, coisa pouca.


----------



## Paulo H (23 Dez 2015 às 10:54)

Albifriorento disse:


> O sacana do nevoeiro está de volta . Vinha a subir a alameda do Cansado e vejo o nevoeiro a avançar da zona da Horta D'Alva, em menos de 5m sumiu-se tudo, mas é mais fraco do que ontem. Ainda não dá para perceber se é só um banco de pequena dimensão ou se é mais geral, o centro da cidade estava limpo, e ainda apanhei com algum sol.
> 
> Também alguma geada que se acumulou durante a noite, coisa pouca.



É nevoeiro que sobe do rio Ponsul para aqui, arrastado por uma brisa fraca praticamente nula de leste.


----------



## Albifriorento (23 Dez 2015 às 11:07)

Ganhou força, parece-me que não é apenas um banco, já nem o sol se vê .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Dez 2015 às 11:26)

Boas...o nevoeiro que andava nos vales de Tejo e Ponsul...já chegou em força há zona sul da cidade...e fresco ,com 6.6ºC e 100%HR.


----------



## Albifriorento (23 Dez 2015 às 12:21)

O nevoeiro já começou a levantar, praticamente só o topo dos edifícios mais altos e as copas das árvores é que ainda se encontram envoltas em nevoeiro.

Vamos é a ver se a temperatura hoje passa dos 10ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Dez 2015 às 12:58)

Boas...o nevoeiro afastou-se mais para os vales a sul ,já vai chegando algum sol ,com 9.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Dematos (23 Dez 2015 às 13:02)

A querer ver-se o sol! 9,0°C.

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Dez 2015 às 14:17)

Boas...nublado ,mais carregado de nuvens altas ,com 10.9ºC.


----------



## Dematos (23 Dez 2015 às 14:28)

Sol ainda timido, com restos de nevoeiro e nuvens altas! 11,0°C.

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Dez 2015 às 16:03)

Boas...o nevoeiro está de regresso ,com 8.6ºC.


----------



## VimDePantufas (23 Dez 2015 às 16:31)

Votos de um excelente Natal e de um muito próspero 2016 para todos, respectivas famílias e amigos


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Dez 2015 às 19:06)

Finalmente hoje houve um poente mais interessante:


----------



## Dematos (23 Dez 2015 às 20:08)

Neste momento o nevoeiro começa a instalar-se novamente! 8,9°C.

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Dez 2015 às 20:21)

Boas...nevoeiro continua ,hoje não molha,estrada enxuta,com 7.2ºC e 100%HR...vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 3.2ºC / 11.2ºC.


----------



## Nickname (23 Dez 2015 às 21:09)

*8.1ºC*
Dia ligeiramente mais fresco que o de ontem, e a noite segue mais amena

*
Extremos do dia: 12.3ºC / 4.1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Dez 2015 às 21:49)

Boas...nevoeiro mais carregado,já vai molhando,com 7.0ºC.


----------



## Dan (23 Dez 2015 às 21:58)

Por agora chuva fraca e 6,6ºC.

O dia decorreu com chuva fraca de manhã e de tarde até abriu um pouco. Agora voltou a chuva.

Extremos: 4,1ºC / 8,0ºC


----------



## panda (23 Dez 2015 às 23:18)

Boas 
Céu nublado
Temperatura atual 8.7ºC e 88%Hr

Dados de hoje  2.7ºC / 11.2ºC


----------



## Dematos (24 Dez 2015 às 01:47)

Nevoeiro; hoje não tão fechado como ontem mas dando a sensação,por vezes, que quer começar a chuviscar! 8,8°C.

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Dez 2015 às 07:46)

Bom dia, céu muito nublado com 10,0°C e 82% HR sem


----------



## Dan (24 Dez 2015 às 09:25)

Bom dia.


Chuva e 6,5ºC por aqui.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Dez 2015 às 10:16)

Bom dia.

Vai chuviscando fraco e nevoeiro forte,com 7.6ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## Serrano (24 Dez 2015 às 11:08)

Manhã de nevoeiro no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 8.4°C.


----------



## Nickname (24 Dez 2015 às 11:50)

10.6ºC
Céu nublado, depois de uma manhã de chuviscos e nevoeiro.
De noite não desceu abaixo dos 7.7ºC


----------



## Dematos (24 Dez 2015 às 12:46)

Chuviscos/nevoeiro durante toda a manhã! 
Agora, o nevoeiro um pouco alto;9,7°C.

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dematos (24 Dez 2015 às 14:58)

O chuvisco continua! Só está bom para comer e estar ao pé do lume!!   10,2°C.

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dan (24 Dez 2015 às 15:43)

Céu cinzento e algum chuvisco de quando em vez. 9ºC por agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Dez 2015 às 16:16)

Boa tarde.

BOAS FESTAS a toda a gente e em espacial há comunidade METEOPT .

Por aqui o nevoeiro continua presente e em força...por vezes chuvisca  e ...estamos no inverno ,com 8.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Dez 2015 às 18:05)

Boas...tudo igual ,nevoeiro e a temperatura não mexe ,com 8.6ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Dez 2015 às 18:28)

Boas, céu nublado com 13,7°C e 50%HR 0,0 mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Dez 2015 às 23:57)

Boas...o nevoeiro levantou,só muito nublado...hoje a temperatura só oscilou dois graus em 24h...que grande camada ,com 8.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.8ºC / 8.8ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Dez 2015 às 07:31)

Bom dia, céu pouco nublado com 10,7°C e 66%HR


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Dez 2015 às 09:41)

Boas, sol com uns agradáveis 13,3°C e 52%HR, vento NE 3,6 km/h


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Dez 2015 às 10:38)

Bom dia .

Bom dia de Natal...por aqui a temperatura continua quase paradinha ...na casa dos oito ,com 8.9ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Dez 2015 às 11:05)

Boas...nevoeiro novamente instalado ,com 8.5ºC e 100%HR.


----------



## Serrano (25 Dez 2015 às 11:12)

8.3°C no Sarzedo, novamente envolto em nevoeiro...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Dez 2015 às 12:05)

Boas...nevoeiro e com 8.1ºC,que é a mínima do dia.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Dez 2015 às 20:35)

Boas...de tarde o nevoeiro levantou e o céu ficou pouco nublado...hoje já vi o sol ,céu limpo de momento e muita humidade a cair,hoje a temperatura...até ao momento ainda só oscilou 1.0ºC ,com 8.3ºC e vai descendo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Dez 2015 às 23:31)

Boas...ligeira neblina,com 7.7ºC e 96%HR.


----------



## Dematos (26 Dez 2015 às 01:29)

Por aqui também uma ligeira neblina com céu limpo e uns bem frescos 8,1°C!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Dez 2015 às 01:43)

Segue-se uma noite fresca com nebulosidade alta e bem fria ao ponto de originar um halo lunar, temp. atual de 6.7ºC.

O melhor que se conseguiu arranjar deste brilhante e maravilhoso halo lunar:


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Dez 2015 às 07:59)

Bom dia, ceu pouco nublado com 10,5°C e 58%HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Dez 2015 às 10:29)

Bom dia .

Hoje já sem nevoeiro ,nuvens altas com um sol mal passado ,com 9.5ºC e 81%HR.

Dados de ontem 7.6ºC / 9.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Dez 2015 às 11:26)

Boas ...sol vai aquecendo o ambiente ,com 11.6ºC.


----------



## Serrano (26 Dez 2015 às 11:43)

Céu muito nublado no Sarzedo, com uma temperatura de 9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Dez 2015 às 12:08)

As nuvens altas vai chegando há frente ,com 12.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## huguh (26 Dez 2015 às 14:15)

uma bela tarde por aqui, com céu quase limpo
apenas algumas nuvens altas e muito sol


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Dez 2015 às 14:44)

Boas, 17,0°C e 28%HR, nuvens altas


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Dez 2015 às 20:31)

Boas...tarde com sol meio passado ,subida da temperatura máxima,vento fraco,com 8.9ºC e 89%HR.

Dados de hoje 6.4ºC / 13.3ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Dez 2015 às 23:45)

Boas, 6,2°C e 73%HR


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Dez 2015 às 00:19)

Boa noite. O dia foi de céu geralmente limpo com nuvens altas a pintá-lo. De momento segue-se uma noite novamente fresca com 5.5ºC atuais, nebulosidade alta e halo lunar.

Fica também aqui o poente de ontem(26/12)


----------



## Nickname (27 Dez 2015 às 00:21)

4.4ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Dez 2015 às 00:39)

De momento 5,5°C e 77%HR


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2015 às 01:36)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Fica também aqui o poente de ontem(26/12)



Esses poentes caramulenses são sempre um espanto!  Que essa relíquia de árvore seca se conserve por muito tempo, ajuda ao dramatismo da cena.
O halo lunar ficou espectacular também!


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Dez 2015 às 02:54)

StormRic disse:


> Esses poentes caramulenses são sempre um espanto!  Que essa relíquia de árvore seca se conserve por muito tempo, ajuda ao dramatismo da cena.
> O halo lunar ficou espectacular também!



Obrigado StormRic! Eu já sentia também saudades de bons poentes por cá, nos últimos tempos o céu tem sido muito desinteressante

Atualmente vento fraco, céu geralmente nublado por nuvens altas e 5.1ºC.

O tempo anda tão alterado que hoje os *Piscos-de-peito-ruivo* começaram a cantar pelas *2:30h* Ontem e no dia 24 tinham começado pelas 3:30h hoje foi 1h mais cedo, é no mínimo estranho
Será do luar?


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Dez 2015 às 06:19)

Boas, 11,4°C


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Dez 2015 às 07:25)

Céu com nuvens altas sigo com 15,7°C e 26%HR 1023hPa e vento 7,6 km/h de E


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Dez 2015 às 10:25)

Bom dia .

Céu limpo e um vento fresquinho ,com 10.5ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Dez 2015 às 11:07)

Boas, 18,0ºC e 24%HR e vento de W, muito sol


----------



## Serrano (27 Dez 2015 às 11:22)

8°C no Sarzedo numa manhã de sol...


----------



## Beric D (27 Dez 2015 às 12:57)

Amanhã vou almoçar à Covilhã e queria aproveitar para levar os meus pais à Torre. Acham que há possibilidade de nevar?

Desculpem se não é o tópico indicado


----------



## belem (27 Dez 2015 às 13:05)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Obrigado StormRic! Eu já sentia também saudades de bons poentes por cá, nos últimos tempos o céu tem sido muito desinteressante
> 
> Atualmente vento fraco, céu geralmente nublado por nuvens altas e 5.1ºC.
> 
> ...



Tenho ouvido piscos-de-peito-ruivo a cantar em noites amenas de chuva em Dezembro e até em Novembro, já há alguns anos. Mesmo em noites bem escuras.


----------



## james (27 Dez 2015 às 13:17)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Obrigado StormRic! Eu já sentia também saudades de bons poentes por cá, nos últimos tempos o céu tem sido muito desinteressante
> 
> Atualmente vento fraco, céu geralmente nublado por nuvens altas e 5.1ºC.
> 
> ...




É normal, em noites de lua cheia,  alguns animais cantar, pois pensam que está a Amanhecer.  É o caso também dos galos, por exemplo, ouço - os frequentemente a cantar em noites de lua cheia.


----------



## Nickname (27 Dez 2015 às 13:21)

Continua quente este decepcionante Inverno. *16.2ºC*
Mínima de *3.7ºC






Vista para Oeste, encosta norte da Serra do Caramulo*


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Dez 2015 às 17:24)

Boas, 15,9°C algum vento e bastante nublado.


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Dez 2015 às 17:42)

Beric D disse:


> Amanhã vou almoçar à Covilhã e queria aproveitar para levar os meus pais à Torre. Acham que há possibilidade de nevar?
> 
> Desculpem se não é o tópico indicado


Há alguma possibilidade lá para a madrugada, porém não se exclui a queda de neve durante o dia, e o ipma prevê neve dos 1400 metros para cima. Eu arriscava


----------



## Dan (27 Dez 2015 às 17:57)

Boas

O dia de hoje apresentou uma manhã relativamente fresca, em contraste com o que tem sido norma neste quente Dezembro.

Alguma geada e orvalho gelado.









O habitual nevoeiro em algumas áreas.








Mas com valores de -1ºC / -2ºC até deu direito a algum sincelo em locais mais expostos.









O resto do dia acabou por ser quase de Primavera.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Dez 2015 às 20:04)

Boas...dia de sol e algumas nuvens passageiras ,vento fraco e fresco ,com 9.7ºC e 76%HR.


----------



## martinus (27 Dez 2015 às 20:32)

Aqui, na aldeia a 6 ou 7 Km. de Mogadouro, estão 4,5 C. com algumas nuvens altas diáfanas que ainda deixam ver a lua e várias estrelas. Há pouco, a passagem de um avião a jato de passageiros, identificável junto às estrelas pelas sua luz intermitente, "atroou" a calma do céu com o ruído dos seus motores. Agora nada, nem vento.


----------



## Nickname (27 Dez 2015 às 20:39)

*10ºC* certos, por agora.

Máxima foi de *17.4ºC*,  vi muita esplanada cheia hoje.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Dez 2015 às 21:13)

Boas...algum vento,com 9.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Dez 2015 às 21:50)

Boas...mais nublado,temperatura não mexe ,com 9.5ºC e vento fresco.

Dados de hoje 6.4ºC / 14.4ºC.


----------



## panda (27 Dez 2015 às 22:23)

Boas 
Céu nublado e vento
Temperatura atual 10ºC e 66%Hr

Dados de hoje   4.5ºC / 12.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Dez 2015 às 00:33)

Boas...nuvens altas,temperatura subiu,com 10.5ºC e 71%HR.


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Dez 2015 às 01:10)

Chove bem com gotas grandes e rajadas moderadas a fortes.


----------



## Dematos (28 Dez 2015 às 01:14)

Céu pouco nublado; vento fraco; 12,7°C!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joselamego (28 Dez 2015 às 01:54)

Por Lamrgo céu nublado e temperatura atual de 10,1 ºC
vento de SE
Pressão a 1016 hpa


----------



## Dematos (28 Dez 2015 às 01:55)

Já cai!!  A temperatura subiu: 13,1°C

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Dez 2015 às 02:01)

Chuva moderada agora e com grandes gotas ainda


----------



## Nickname (28 Dez 2015 às 02:02)

Chuva fraca a moderada
11.5ºC


----------



## joselamego (28 Dez 2015 às 02:06)

Começam a cair as primeiras gotas... promete ser por vezes forte, tal como o vento
temperatura a subir para 10,3ºC


----------



## Dematos (28 Dez 2015 às 02:10)

Chove bem!! 12,9°C 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dematos (28 Dez 2015 às 02:34)

E... parou! Nem vento se ouve! 11,8°C.

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Dez 2015 às 07:32)

Boas, por aqui mais vento do que chuva  com 14,2ºC e 54%HR 1018hPa e 1,2mm de


----------



## Beric D (28 Dez 2015 às 08:06)

Pela webcam, parece ter nevado nas Penhas Douradas...


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Dez 2015 às 09:25)

Continua a e vento com 13,9ºC e 61%HR e 3,2mm precipitação.


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2015 às 09:30)

Acumulados até à 8:00. Praticamente só choveu nas Beiras:







Destaque para as Penhas Douradas. Terá caído alguma neve?


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2015 às 09:34)

*14,5 mm* na Torre.
Não se consegue perceber se está nevada, só se vê nevoeiro, mas as temperaturas chegaram aos 0,9ºC.










*18,0 mm* nas Penhas da Saúde.
Apenas 1,4 mm na Covilhã.


----------



## Nickname (28 Dez 2015 às 09:34)

Tem chovido ininterruptamente na última hora, chuva moderada. *9.2ºC*


----------



## jonas (28 Dez 2015 às 10:11)

Está a nevar em algum lado?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Dez 2015 às 10:11)

Bons dias .

Noite de ....agora chove bem ,com 10.9ºC e 10.0mm de .


----------



## huguh (28 Dez 2015 às 11:22)

boas

boa chuvinha certinha tem caído durante a manhã
na última hora tem sido um chove pára, chove pára, sem grande intensidade. temperatura agradável


----------



## kikofra (28 Dez 2015 às 11:35)

Marão/alvão? Acham que vai cair alguma coisa?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Dez 2015 às 11:45)

Boas .


Manhã bem regada de ,temperatura a subir ,com 12.5ºC e 13.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (28 Dez 2015 às 11:50)

Ainda não parou, chuva fraca agora. 11ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Dez 2015 às 12:20)

Agora nevoeiro  e alguns pingos ,com 12.5ºC e algum vento.


----------



## AnDré (28 Dez 2015 às 13:35)

jonas disse:


> Está a nevar em algum lado?



Para já não há neve em lado nenhum.

5,1ºC aos 1906m de altitude na serra da Estrela.
Vento, chuva e nevoeiro.

http://www.meteocovilha.com/features/dados-actuais-torre-2000m/dados-live-2


----------



## huguh (28 Dez 2015 às 13:52)

levantou agora uma ventania enorme, algumas rajadas mais fortes
não chove mas não deve tardar muito


----------



## jonas (28 Dez 2015 às 14:33)

AnDré disse:


> Para já não há neve em lado nenhum.
> 
> 5,1ºC aos 1906m de altitude na serra da Estrela.
> Vento, chuva e nevoeiro.
> ...


O ipma dava neve acima dos 1400m


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Dez 2015 às 14:36)

Boas...já não chove algum tempo,só nublado,vento já moderado de SSW,com 13.5ºC e parou nos 15.0mm.


----------



## huguh (28 Dez 2015 às 14:37)

chove agora com boas rajadas de vento à mistura


----------



## jonas (28 Dez 2015 às 14:39)

kikofra disse:


> Marão/alvão? Acham que vai cair alguma coisa?


Talvez na noite de quarta para quinta pois dao neve acima dos 1200m.
Na sexta tambem pois dao temperaturas baixas 
EX: maxima-8
       Minima-3 em baiao
Que fica em baixo do marao por isso que deve nevar um pouco mais para cima


----------



## VILA REAL (28 Dez 2015 às 14:54)

kikofra disse:


> Marão/alvão? Acham que vai cair alguma coisa?


Não está frio para nevar... e a chuva que caiu dificultaria que, caso nevasse, acumulasse. Além do mais, a precipitação vai diminuir bastante antes da entrada de ar mais frio.


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Dez 2015 às 15:06)

Esta superfície frontal trouxe até ao momento chuva moderada a forte, e rajadas moderadas essencialmente.


----------



## huguh (28 Dez 2015 às 15:08)

chove torrencialmente acompanhado de vento moderado a forte que faz a chuva parecer ainda mais intensa
que dilúvio agora


----------



## VILA REAL (28 Dez 2015 às 15:14)

depois de uma manhã com chuva moderada, a altura do almoço conheceu uma acalmia.
como início da tarde a chuva regressou com maior intensidade tal como o vento.
agora chove forte, algumas rajadas de vento e a tarde está bastante escura.
já tinha saudades destes dias!


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Dez 2015 às 15:17)

Já ronca aqui perto


----------



## Paulo H (28 Dez 2015 às 15:17)

Apenas por curiosidade...

(14H00 UTC): http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/ 

No mapa de observações, às 14H00 podemos identificar alguns locais com efeito fohen, devido à sua orografia em conjugação com o vento predominante (neste caso, do quadrante sul):

Pinhão: 59%HR / 18.0 ºC
Lousã:   65%HR / 18.0 ºC
Fundão: 78%HR / 13.1 ºC

Nos restantes locais à volta destas estações, as temperaturas são bem inferiores, com %HR muito superior.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Dez 2015 às 15:34)

Boas...só nublado,alguns pingos puxados pelo vento,com 14.0ºC...máxima de momento.


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2015 às 15:35)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Já ronca aqui perto



Isto parece ser perigoso:


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Dez 2015 às 15:38)

StormRic disse:


> Isto parece ser perigoso:



Parecer parece mas aqui só vou levar com a ponta disso, aliás já começou e traz vento forte e chuva forte


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Dez 2015 às 15:40)

Chuva torrencial, não se vê a rua, está mesmo muito forte!
Vento forte


----------



## AnDré (28 Dez 2015 às 15:40)

Na Gralheira, Montemuro, a água é mais que muita.


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Dez 2015 às 15:52)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Parecer parece mas aqui só vou levar com a ponta disso, aliás já começou e traz vento forte e chuva forte



Parece que essa ponta se intensificou nas últimas imagens de radar, e acho que ainda vem cá ter. A chuva foi de tal ordem que as bermas transbordaram e a água entrou dentro dos quintais dos vizinhos.

Rain rate da estação de Molelos do Keipha em *10.41mm/h, com 21mm acumulados*, já deu para justificar o aviso amarelo com 10mm em menos de 1h.
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUDI3#history


----------



## dahon (28 Dez 2015 às 16:08)

Bem. que temporal se abateu por Viseu. Chuva forte acompanhada de vento forte.
Podemos dizer que esta é a primeira Tempestade de Inverno da época.
Edit: Já agora deixo a informação que a estação meteorológica do aeródromo de Viseu está a debitar dados online. Aqui fica o link:
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUVI5#history


----------



## Célia Salta (28 Dez 2015 às 16:10)

Por aqui parece de noite deve vir ai qualquer coisa


----------



## Célia Salta (28 Dez 2015 às 16:16)

Ja começou  venha ela


----------



## dahon (28 Dez 2015 às 16:16)

Rajada de 72km/h agora mesmo no aeródromo. O avião da aerovip vai aterrar dentro de poucos minutos, não ser fácil.


----------



## VILA REAL (28 Dez 2015 às 16:25)

Por aqui o vento e a chuva  acalmaram.


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Dez 2015 às 16:30)

Aqui já chove com normalidade e o vento acalmou bastante, o rain rate máximo alacançado pela Estação do Keipha foi de* 11,4mm/h*. O acumulado vai em *23.37mm.*

Já não via chover tanto e em tão pouco tempo há meses


----------



## ACalado (28 Dez 2015 às 16:38)

Dilúvio pela Covilhã com trovoada a mistura .
Precipitação Hoje:38,6 mm
Taxa de Precipitação/hr:6,4 mm


----------



## AnDré (28 Dez 2015 às 16:43)

E ventania na Torre:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Dez 2015 às 16:52)

Boas...a está a chegar,já pinga,quase de noite .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Dez 2015 às 17:09)

Chove bem .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Dez 2015 às 17:12)

Já vai no segundo e carregou mais na .


----------



## huguh (28 Dez 2015 às 17:16)

tudo calmo por aqui depois do dilúvio que foram as últimas horas 
depois da tempestade, a bonança


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Dez 2015 às 17:27)

Ainda pinga e foram 6.0mm de ...assim numa de repente ,com 13.3ºC e 21.0mm de hoje,vento está ficar forte .


----------



## panda (28 Dez 2015 às 17:39)

Boas
Temperatura 9.9ºC e 86%Hr
Há pouco caiu uma valente carga de agua e o vento aumentou de intensidade 
acumulada 35.0mm


----------



## VILA REAL (28 Dez 2015 às 17:55)

A chuva dá sinais de acalmar.


----------



## AnDré (28 Dez 2015 às 18:05)

3,9ºC em Montalegre às 17h.
É possível que nos pontos mais altos da Peneda-Gerês e Larouco, possa estar a nevar.

Na Torre estão 0,8ºC e mantém-se o vento forte.
A chuva deverá estar a passar a neve, mas a torneira está quase a fechar.


----------



## jonas (28 Dez 2015 às 18:06)

Ja Neva na torre


----------



## jonas (28 Dez 2015 às 18:07)

Foi um commentario no meteocovilha


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Dez 2015 às 18:14)

Boas,  pelas 16 horas, bastante  com 19,5mm 10,6°C e 78%HR


----------



## Meteolouco (28 Dez 2015 às 18:16)

Por aqui  nas 2 ultimas horas caiu bem, estão neste momento +9,5ºC  e acumulou até agora 8,4mm com 84% HR


----------



## PedroNTSantos (28 Dez 2015 às 18:45)

Belíssimo dia de Inverno à minha chegada à terrinha natal, chuva diluviana, vento, nevoeiro e até alguns trovões a meio da tarde...O frio é que continua a não ser muito, apesar de não estar propriamente uma temperatura quase primaveril como a que tem estado no Algarve. Seguimos com *11ºC* e *44 mm* de precipitação acumulada (dados _meteocovilha_).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Dez 2015 às 19:33)

Boas...só nublado,temperatura a descer,com 10.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (28 Dez 2015 às 20:59)

8ºC, não chove.
Máxima: 13.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Dez 2015 às 21:50)

Boas...céu pouco nublado,vento fraco,com 8.6ºC e 96%HR.


----------



## amarusp (28 Dez 2015 às 23:03)

Finalmente caíram uns flocos de neve no Alto da Serra da estrela:
http://www.centrotv.pt/canal-serra-da-estrela/item/6891-neve-comecou-a-cair-na-serra-da-estrela


----------



## Paulo H (28 Dez 2015 às 23:05)

Por aqui regressa o nevoeiro! Tem procedência de SW, mesmo sem vento, posso afirma-lo!


----------



## Paulo H (28 Dez 2015 às 23:14)

amarusp disse:


> Finalmente caíram uns flocos de neve no Alto da Serra da estrela:
> http://www.centrotv.pt/canal-serra-da-estrela/item/6891-neve-comecou-a-cair-na-serra-da-estrela



Até que enfim! 

Impensável décadas atrás, ser notícia caírem uns flocos na torre, já quase em janeiro! 

Os mesmos que dizem que o el niño não nos influencia, são os mesmos que afirmam que o atual el niño elevou a temperatura média do globo. É coincidência ou contradição?

Desculpem o offtopic..


----------



## Dematos (29 Dez 2015 às 01:38)

Por aqui, ouvi muito vento e chuva durante a manhã; já durante a tarde pelas 16:30 começou a cair forte e durou 1h/1h e meia! Neste período houve uma pequena altura de fortes rajadas com chuva torrencial!
Neste momento nevoeiro, não muito fechado; vento nulo e uns agradáveis 11,3°C.

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Dez 2015 às 05:47)

Boas, 6,2°C e 90%HR.


----------



## StormRic (29 Dez 2015 às 06:18)

Acumulados do evento:







Mais estações aqui: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/monitorizacao-clima-de-portugal-2015.8057/page-28#post-530747


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Dez 2015 às 07:10)

Boas, céu pouco nublado com 5,9ºC e 91%HR 1029hPa.


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Dez 2015 às 08:01)

Por agora 5,0ºC


----------



## StormRic (29 Dez 2015 às 08:04)

Mínima hoje na Torre *-1,6ºC*. Ontem 27,4 mm e terá nevado, vê-se alguns farrapos isolados:


----------



## Nickname (29 Dez 2015 às 09:01)

Céu nublado
7.7ºC

Mínima: 5.1ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Dez 2015 às 09:20)

Sol com 8,3ºC e 91%HR 1030hPa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Dez 2015 às 15:18)

Boas...a noite foi de nevoeiro e muito nublado parte da manhã...de tarde o sol vai aparecendo de vez em quando ,com 12.5ºC e vento fraco.

Dado de ontem 8.6ºC / 14.2ºC e 21.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (29 Dez 2015 às 15:55)

Céu pouco nublado 
11.7ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Dez 2015 às 16:07)

Boas, céu praticamente limpo co 15,8°C e 36%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Dez 2015 às 17:36)

Boas...céu mais limpo e vento fraco,com 10.9ºC...vai descendo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Dez 2015 às 19:03)

Boas...algumas nuvens baixas,vento fraco,com 9.8ºC e 94%HR...pressão em alta.


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Dez 2015 às 19:26)

Boas, 7,9°C e 79%HR.


----------



## martinus (29 Dez 2015 às 20:56)

Mogadouro estão 4 C. agora.
Ainda esta noite é capaz de subir para amanhã vir chuva.


----------



## Nickname (29 Dez 2015 às 21:01)

6.1ºC


----------



## martinus (29 Dez 2015 às 22:03)

2,5 C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Dez 2015 às 22:05)

Boas...céu meio nublado por nuvens baixas,temperatura não mexe,com 9.5ºC e 95%HR.


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Dez 2015 às 22:36)

Boas, temperatura estavel a 7,7°C à algum tempo.


----------



## Nickname (29 Dez 2015 às 23:58)

Acabo o dia com 5ºC certos.

Extremos do dia: *12.8ºC*/*5.0ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Dez 2015 às 08:04)

Bom dia, céu nublado sem com 13,9°C 49%HR e 1026hPa.


----------



## Nickname (30 Dez 2015 às 08:39)

Mínima  prematura de *3.4ºC* pelas 3:09

Agora 7ºC e céu nublado


----------



## huguh (30 Dez 2015 às 13:31)

está uma ventania enorme por aqui
ainda não chove


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Dez 2015 às 13:52)

Boas, por aqui também não  algum vento 10km/h, 17,2°C e 43%HR


----------



## Dematos (30 Dez 2015 às 14:33)

Céu muito nublado com o sol a querer romper as nuvens; a pouco caiu uns chuviscos que deram para molhar o chão e apareceu muito nevoeiro que agora se dissipa! 12,5°C.

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Dez 2015 às 14:55)

Vento a aumentar bastante de intensidade, o Caramulo vai encobrindo, a chuva está próxima.


----------



## StormRic (30 Dez 2015 às 15:00)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Vento a aumentar bastante de intensidade, o Caramulo vai encobrindo, a chuva está próxima.



 Caramulo...


----------



## huguh (30 Dez 2015 às 15:13)

por aqui muito escuro agora a Oeste, mas o sol ainda vai espreitando


----------



## Nickname (30 Dez 2015 às 16:05)

Já chuviscou por 10 minutos, mas não mais que isso, céu totalmente nublado.
11.6ºC


----------



## dahon (30 Dez 2015 às 16:27)

Já chove moderado por Viseu.


----------



## VILA REAL (30 Dez 2015 às 16:38)

Por estas bandas começou a chover por volta das 15:30/15:45.


----------



## huguh (30 Dez 2015 às 16:41)

por aqui chove moderado desde as 16h


----------



## jonas (30 Dez 2015 às 16:42)

Vou passar pelo alto do marao acham que pode nevar?
No ipma e 1200-1400m a neve
O marao tem 1415m


----------



## Nickname (30 Dez 2015 às 16:54)

12ºC chuva moderada, forte a espaços.


----------



## david 6 (30 Dez 2015 às 17:06)

jonas disse:


> Vou passar pelo alto do marao acham que pode nevar?
> No ipma e 1200-1400m a neve
> O marao tem 1415m



a cota está acima disso, se chegar a essa cota que o ipma diz só se for já mesmo no final do dia ou de madrugada ou amanhã até meio da tarde mas ai a precipitação é muito reduzida


----------



## jonas (30 Dez 2015 às 17:19)

david 6 disse:


> a cota está acima disso, se chegar a essa cota que o ipma diz só se for já mesmo no final do dia ou de madrugada ou amanhã até meio da tarde mas ai a precipitação é muito reduzida


Entao pode nevar ou nao?


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Dez 2015 às 17:19)

Boas, o vento amainou e começou a  vamos ver se promete  16,7°C 59%HR e 0,2mm


----------



## jonas (30 Dez 2015 às 17:21)

Chove muito forte e esta muito nevoeiro perto do marao


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Dez 2015 às 17:29)

jonas disse:


> Chove muito forte e esta muito nevoeiro perto do marao


Se nevar tira fotos! 
Tenho saudades da serra do Marão


----------



## jonas (30 Dez 2015 às 17:32)

Tiagolco disse:


> Se nevar tira fotos!
> Tenho saudades da serra do Marão


Se conseguir estamos combinados.


----------



## david 6 (30 Dez 2015 às 17:39)

jonas disse:


> Entao pode nevar ou nao?



agora neste momento, não

amanhã? talvez com sorte, tive a ver e gfs mete também cota 1300/1400m, nas localidades à volta do Marão, mas a precipitação é muito reduzida, só com muita sorte e passar um aguaceiro fraco na sitio certa na hora certa é que pode cair uns flocos no topo


----------



## jonas (30 Dez 2015 às 17:42)

david 6 disse:


> agora neste momento, não
> 
> amanhã? talvez com sorte, tive a ver e gfs mete também cota 1300/1400m, nas localidades à volta do Marão, mas a precipitação é muito reduzida, só com muita sorte e passar um aguaceiro fraco na sitio certa na hora certa é que pode cair uns flocos no topo


Obrigado pela explicacao


----------



## jonas (30 Dez 2015 às 17:48)

Nao nevou.Estavam 6graus no topo


----------



## jonas (30 Dez 2015 às 17:49)

Muita chuva e nevoeiro a descer o marao


----------



## Nickname (30 Dez 2015 às 18:01)

Chuva forte a torrencial nos últimos minutos.
12.2ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Dez 2015 às 18:46)

Por aqui pouca  e mais vento só 1,7mm


----------



## huguh (30 Dez 2015 às 19:14)

ainda não parou de chover desde as 16h, sempre certinha
isto sim é o que eu chamo uma bela tarde


----------



## Nickname (30 Dez 2015 às 19:28)

A chuva vai caindo, fraca agora. 11.7ºC


----------



## Dematos (30 Dez 2015 às 20:08)

Chove bem! 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Dez 2015 às 20:10)

Boas ...depois de um dia a prometer,com céu nublado e nevoeiro durante a manhã...ao final do dia,começou por ser fraca e neste momento chove bem com 13.1ºC...a subir,mais 6.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Dez 2015 às 20:58)

Boas...o vento estava de SW...virou para NW,já fez descer a temperatura,com 11.9ºC e alguns pingos,de vai nos 8.0mm.

Dados de ontem 8.8ºC / 13.0ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Dez 2015 às 21:18)

Boa noite.
Por aqui o céu voltou a desabar pelas 17h:40m com chuva muito forte acompanhada de rajadas, contudo foi algo mais passageiro relativamente ao que se passou na segunda-feira, o rain-rate máximo alcançado desta vez segundo a estação de Molelos(http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUDI3#history) foi 6.1mm/h com um acumulado até ao momento de 9.4mm.

Continua a chover fraco, com vento igualmente fraco, vento este que só se tornou forte ao ínicio da tarde.



StormRic disse:


> Caramulo...



Foi pena, mas não estava por casa naquele momento e para além disso não tinha a máquina fotográfica só o telemóvel, já para não falar na paisagem de prédios que tinha pela frente.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Dez 2015 às 22:08)

Vai ,mas fraca,com 12.1ºC.


----------



## panda (30 Dez 2015 às 23:25)

Boas 
Temperatura 10.1ºC e 96%Hr
acumulada 10.0mm


----------



## StormRic (31 Dez 2015 às 07:24)

Acumulados da última frente de 2015:


----------



## Manmarlopes (31 Dez 2015 às 08:19)

Boas, ontem acumulou 7,2 mm, agora com 8,4ºC 85%HR e 1026hPa. Céu muito nublado.


----------



## Nickname (31 Dez 2015 às 09:02)

Nevoeiro 7.6ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (31 Dez 2015 às 10:50)

Céu muito nublado com 10,2ºC e 84%HR.


----------



## Nickname (31 Dez 2015 às 11:00)

7.7ºC
A temperatura não sobe, chuviscos na última meia-hora, ás vezes intensos.


----------



## Serrano (31 Dez 2015 às 11:02)

8.4°C no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado.


----------



## Manmarlopes (31 Dez 2015 às 12:07)

Boas, 12,0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Dez 2015 às 12:49)

Boas...hoje só nublado ,vento fraco ,com 11.2ºC e 83%HR.

Dados de ontem 7.7ºC / 13.2ºC e 9.0mm de .


----------



## Nickname (31 Dez 2015 às 13:54)

Céu muito nublado, o sol começa a querer furar.
9.8ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (31 Dez 2015 às 17:00)

Por agora 11,6°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Dez 2015 às 18:42)

Bom...fim de ano tudo calmo ,com 9.1ºC a descer.


----------



## Nickname (31 Dez 2015 às 19:14)

Está a descer bem, 7ºC
Máxima: 10.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Dez 2015 às 21:21)

Boas...nublado e sem vento ,com 8.8ºC e 94%HR.
Dados de hoje 8.6ºC / 11.8ºC.
O mês termina com 77.0mm de .


----------



## dahon (1 Jan 2016 às 13:41)

Chuva forte acompanhada de vento forte na última meia hora. Já está a começar de ficar tudo alagado.


----------



## keipha (1 Jan 2016 às 14:33)

Já estamos em Janeiro. Novo tópico


----------



## dahon (1 Jan 2016 às 15:05)

Isto a culpa é do Tapatalk. xD


----------

